# River wide tree in Upper Piedra



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

*Running Piedra Tomorrow*

Thanks for the update, Aztec! We are planning on running down tomorrow (upper and lower) R2 style. We would welcome a couple others to join us if interested. Email or PM for details.


----------



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey, Barry got stuck under a tree in the Piedra yesterday! He's ok, but it was a close call. I'm not exactly sure where it was, but I thought he said it was just below Mudslide on the left channel? Not sure, but watch out!


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Ran down the Piedra yesterday from top to bottom. The tree is still hanging in there near the put-in. Go far right and you can get by in a kayak easily. A small raft would be questionable since there are a couple small branches sticking up in that area. Easy portage.

Everything else was clean. As mentioned before, there are some logs that don't look too stable in the current positions, so keep heads up.

Everything below Mudslide was clean. Don't take the left channel in Eye of the Needle. There are a couple more logs jammed up in there, we even witnessed one jam into that channel. Right side of the Eye is good to go.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Get To Work Ryan!!!*

<LAUGHING>

Aren't you supposed to be working instead of running rivers? See you in a week or so...Mr. Cocky (not me) wants to run something down there


Mike


----------

